# Bog In Bama



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Anyone here going to Southern Ridge For Bog In Bama memorial day weekend ??? I'll be there Friday and leaving Monday.. Just lookin' to meet some new folks to ride and party with.. I'll be in spot #9, if you can make it stop by and say hey and have a cold one !!! Jello shots anyone ????:rockn:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No takers ??????? Come on phreebsd you can catch a ride with me, my toyhauler can hold both of our bikes !!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my wife is working that weekend. :\
got the kids and no can do, sir.

last couple times ive been the pits have been dry. i ruined a belt in one of them.


----------

